# Can these breed



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi i just got a male ob peacock cichlid from a friend and a female peacock cichlid from my LFS and they are currently in a 40 gallon tank with a yellow lab. Can the two breed?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

they can,but it's very slim


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the ob male and the female peacock will breed.....but i doubt that neither will cross with the yellow lab..


----------



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do i need anything to make them breed


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

PH of 8.4..
temp of 80..
lots of good healthy foods..
lots of places to hide...
a few flat rocks in front..
sit back and wait...and do not be alarmed by any unusual activity...

*LEAVE THEM ALONE !!!!!!!*


----------

